# Honey Cinnamon Jelly



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

All, 

We have made this wonderful accumulation of nature that is absolutely delicious. It is Honey Cinnamon Jelly. And it flys off the table at the Farmers Market. You make it using the standard honey jelly recipe then add Cinnamon. Your customers will love it. I use it as a hook to entice customers to buy our honey since we give free samples. Hope you enjoy!

Jerry Mattiaccio


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

Jerry,

How much cinnamon do you add?

Tom


----------



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

We put 3 teaspoons of cinnamon per batch (six cups). It leaves a wonderful taste that isnt overpowering.


----------



## Anthony Ritenour (Mar 17, 2008)

matt1954 said:


> All,
> 
> We have made this wonderful accumulation of nature that is absolutely delicious. It is Honey Cinnamon Jelly. And it flys off the table at the Farmers Market. You make it using the standard honey jelly recipe then add Cinnamon. Your customers will love it. I use it as a hook to entice customers to buy our honey since we give free samples. Hope you enjoy!
> 
> Jerry Mattiaccio


Are you using powdered cinnamon?


----------



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Anthony, 

yes, we use powdered cinnamon from Costco. I now have orders from a Health Food store along with my bee pollen, and this weekend we went to Farmers Market with it again and 30 jars flew off the table in the four hours we were there. People were also more inclined to buy the honey and the cinnamon jelly once they tasted the jelly on a ritz cracker.


----------



## Anthony Ritenour (Mar 17, 2008)

matt1954 said:


> Hi Anthony,
> 
> yes, we use powdered cinnamon from Costco. I now have orders from a Health Food store along with my bee pollen, and this weekend we went to Farmers Market with it again and 30 jars flew off the table in the four hours we were there. People were also more inclined to buy the honey and the cinnamon jelly once they tasted the jelly on a ritz cracker.


Please excuse my ignorance, but you earlier reference a standard honey jelly recipe. I don't know what that is, can you give it to me. Secondly, I was told that powdered cinnamon will not mix well. I assume you put it in while boiling the pectin mixture. Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## Anthony Ritenour (Mar 17, 2008)

Can you also give me an idea as to the size of jars and the price? If you don't want to give the price, I understand. I am new at this and was hoping to get some insight. I don't see any honey jellies in my neck of the woods. Thanks.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 5, 2010)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?249256
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?206704

These threads discuss the basic honey jelly recipe, pricing, and related issues. If you want more, search BeeSource for "honey jelly" and be sure to include the quotes (") in the search box. 

--DeeAnna


----------



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

We use standard 8 oz jars that you buy in Wal Mart and charge $7.00 a jar at the farmers market and $5.00 to food stores so they can mark it up. It will fly off your table.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 5, 2010)

Anthony Ritenour said:


> ...I was told that powdered cinnamon will not mix well. I assume you put it in while boiling the pectin mixture.


The honey jelly recipe I referenced earlier uses liquid pectin and does not bring anything to a boil ... be sure to follow the recipe directions. 

Yes, cinnamon is a powder that doesn't "wet" well, but it most certainly can be mixed into a water-based liquid, such as an egg-custard base or honey. Use a wire whisk, some elbow grease, and a modest dose of persistence. The cinnamon may mix in a bit better when the honey is warm, so give that a try too. 

--DeeAnna


----------



## cdanderson (May 26, 2007)

Can we legally do this ? Is it patented by honeyberry farm ?
http://www.honeyjelly.com/


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't think you can patent a flavor/natural ingredient combination, such as strawberry-lemon candy or apple-mint jelly, etc. If they use some sort of special thickener, special ingredient 'formula' or special process.... maybe. Maybe they are simply referring to their patented/trademarked name/logo/packaging designs. Not sure what they have patented. And you cannot patent the descriptive name 'raspberry honey jelly' either, since it's just a list of natural flavors or ingredients.
I wouldn't worry about it. People have been making honey jelly for many years.
(and why do they show _pansies_ on their raspberry honey jelly label??)

I used to be in the candy business, and I was able to trademark my brand name, logos, and labeling designs....but not my recipes or flavor combinations- since they were basic recipes using natural ingredients in various combinations. I couldn't even patent my Rosemary-Tangerine' flavor candy or the name or concept of my unique 'Tea Drops' tea flavoring lozenges. 

I am a patent & trademark illustrator by trade, so I get to see a lot of what gets in and what doesn't.


----------

